
Why Adam Neumann is getting $1.7B to leave WeWork? - freewizard
https://www.vox.com/recode/2019/10/22/20927188/wework-adam-neumann-payout-softbank-layoffs
======
felipellrocha
Because he has control over the company. If they don't pay the 1.7bi, then:

\- SoftBank loses 15bi

\- 15,000 employees lose their entire paycheck

(I don't disagree this is insane. But it what it is.)

~~~
toomuchtodo
A third of WeWork is getting let go regardless, and SoftBank has already lost
that $15B.

~~~
jariel
Softbank will likely end up making money on this one in the end.

------
dickeytk
Would you take 1.7B to have the reputation he'll undoubtedly have? I like to
think I wouldn't.

~~~
ecf
Are you insane?

I’d take the 1.7B and fly off to an island never to be heard from again.

Caring what people think is overrated.

